# Eq settings



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

Does any one now any good eq settings for metal??


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe try the amp database settings web page?

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=19344&highlight=database+settings


----------



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

right now im using a B.C Rich Bich and i have a line 6 spider amp trying to get a smiular black sabbath sound like iron man or paranoid


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

keep the gain at 5 on a british amp model, no effects, the bass should be at 5 and the mids and treble should be at 7


----------

